# Relay A & A2 drop out when Relay B picks up. (Ladder & Wiring diagrams included)



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Relay A & A2 drop out when Relay B picks up. (Ladder & Wiring diagrams included)*

Relay A & A2 pick up and latch when I hit PB3. Soon as I push PB1 Relay B picks up but A & A2 drop out. I can see how Relay B picking up would de-energize Relay A2. But I cant for the life of me figure out how the heck its making Relay A drop out. Its driving me insane. Am I missing something? I have checked everything else and its all fine.


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Rotated the wiring diagram so it can be more easily read*

Rotated the wiring diagram so it can be more easily read


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

Never mind I found it. The wire between C-8 and B2-2 was shorted to ground.


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

Now my question is: Why would that not blow the fuse?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

AXG89 said:


> Now my question is: Why would that not blow the fuse?


24V circuit and 5 sets of contacts between the source and the ground fault. So much resistance that it was not enough current flow to blow the fuse.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Separate issue, it was not operating correctly even without that. Pulling in B should not have dropped out A and A2 if they were already sealed in...

Unless maybe the reason was that as soon as B pulled in and fed the short, your voltage dropped on that transformer to the point where A and A2 let go, meaning that likely ANY relays that were pulled in when you closed B were going to drop out.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

is the control circuit actually grounded at xfmr? is it x2 or x1 that is grounded?


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

*grounded at x2*

its grounded at X2



hd13 said:


> is the control circuit actually grounded at xfmr? is it x2 or x1 that is grounded?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

AXG89 said:


> its grounded at X2


you ever figure it out?


----------

